# Mint 60's Silvertone Electric Guitar



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

I got this from the original owner, still in its cardboard box from The Harmony Co.
It is in awesome condition! Can anyone tell me any more about it?








[/IMG]


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Nice Find! Original Box! (Never heard of that before.)*

Silvertone was the house brand of the Sears Roebuck Company.
Silvertone guitars and amps were sold at their stores and via their catalogs.

They were considered decent beginner level instruments. 
They've gotten more respect as time moved on. Rock/Blues Slide players especially like them. 

Sears contracted different manufacturers to make their instruments.
Dan Electro and Harmony are two notable companies that branded guitars for Sears.

Yours is obviously a Harmony (Chicago) guitar.

Unfortunately, the lack of a G string makes this guitar worthless. You can send it to me for disposal. 


Congrats,
Joey


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

cool!

Its a Harmony Mars Stratotone (model H46) ...rebranded as a Silvertone (model S1420) probably early to mid 60's

fun little guitar.....and like all old cool cheapo's I want one


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Wow that is very nice Roddyjb!! 

Amazingly, I have almost the identical guitar hanging on the wall at home right now. I think the only difference is the colour and maybe the shape of the pickguard, and mine doesn't have the Silvertone name on it, in fact it doesn't have any name on it. 

I bought it from the original owner in 1959 and I seem to remember that he got it from Sears. The other difference is that mine has been played a lot!!!...so it isn't in mint condition. Maybe I should post some pics of it, I always thought of it as a cheap no-name guitar and didn't think it would be of interest to anyone here.

Anyway, congrats on the find, and the Silvertone amp is cool too.

Cheers :food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Unfortunately, the lack of a G string makes this guitar worthless. You can send it to me for disposal. *

LOL...nice try !!

Looks like a cool old guitar...lots of life left in it. 


Nice find.

Dave


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Check the Folkway Music website.
An identical Silvertone/Harmony model in sunburst is priced at $1128!!!!!!!


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Folkway is on crack with that one.

these guitars sell all the time on ebay at $125 to $250

they are pricing that one as if its a H44 Stratotone.


----------



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

*Ebay is not always the best palce to get prices from*

A dealer in New York, told me it was worth $1200, the way it is with the original box etc.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

In my opinion......to get that kinda money......it'd have to be at the right time to the right person. 99.9% of Harmony/Silvertone collectors wouldn't even pay close to that.

mint harmony's come up from time to time, lower end models have never sold for that much.......maybe if you had a mint Jupiter or H-49 Stratotone.....that would still be top dollar for mint.

Harmony made guitar are going up in value and are starting to get appreciation for being well made guitars with great tone! A bang for the buck compared to the higher end vintage guitars.

Anyway, it's a cool guitar in great shape. And if anyone offers you that much for it....sell it


----------



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

*If I got offered that much I would.*

I can only go by what the New York dealer told me, but if I did get an offer for that amount, I likely would sell it. Any thing is for sale at the right price.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

roddyjb said:


> Can anyone tell me any more about it?


It's missing a string. I'd invest in a new set...unless you really want that vintage tone. :tongue:


----------



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

*Its not missing a string now.*

Thats an old picture of it.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

garretrevels said:


> In my opinion......to get that kinda money......it'd have to be at the right time to the right person. 99.9% of Harmony/Silvertone collectors wouldn't even pay close to that.
> 
> mint harmony's come up from time to time, lower end models have never sold for that much.......maybe if you had a mint Jupiter or H-49 Stratotone.....that would still be top dollar for mint.
> 
> ...




Hi garretrevels. You obviously know a lot about the harmony guitars, so can you tell me how to determine the model of the one that I have? It is virtually identical to the one shown on Folkway Music, except for the colour, mine is black or dark brown with a natural burst, and a white pick guard, anyway is there a website where I can learn more about it? Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I pm'ed you


----------

